# unfall in klein canada



## puma347 (15. Oktober 2006)

war heut mal wieder n bissl in nbg fahren.genauer gesagt am buck.da s heut n schwerer unfall passiert  wo mal wiedér ein notartzwagen kommen musste.
ich bin mit 2 bekannten mehr oder weniger die trails rauf und runter bis uns da mal n mann mit ner gruenen regenjacke entgegen kamm.
ich denk man kann die sätze soweit verstehn  
meine frage is nur,sind die hotspots dann in gefahr??bin der meinung das der auf der suche war. 
wie ist das dann ganz genau?
hab halt schiss das jetzt die 3 er line gerissen wird.
die ganze tragödie spielte sich am step up step down,vielen wird euch das was sagen?!!
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Priest0r (15. Oktober 2006)

gerade in jungen jahren fehlt es einem nicht an übermut, dafür um so mehr an fahrkönnen.
die kleinen kids spielen cs
dann is der distrcit ride in nbg
also gucken sie ins internet und kaufen sich ein taxin oder sowas oder die reicheren bengel halt n epo.

dann laden sie sich nwd & co runter und wollen das nachmachen

ein paar bretter in die gesunden bäume gehauen, dass man die schläge noch bis zum affenkäfig hört, fertig is das mega gap
oder sonst irgendwas


also schnell im internet verabredet und auf gehts

und dann die dicksten eier zu haben musses einer machen und die andren dürfen das handy zücken

vllt kann man in so jungen jahren auch noch nich eingstehen, dass angst einen vor dummheiten und sonstigem schützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> war heut mal wieder n bissl in nbg fahren.genauer gesagt am buck.da s heut n schwerer unfall passiert  wo mal wiedér ein notartzwagen kommen musste.
> ich bin mit 2 bekannten mehr oder weniger die trails rauf und runter bis uns da mal n mann mit ner gruenen regenjacke entgegen kamm.
> ich denk man kann die sätze soweit verstehn
> meine frage is nur,sind die hotspots dann in gefahr??


Die Hotspotz sind immer in Gefahr.





puma347 schrieb:


> bin der meinung das der auf der suche war.


Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Sollen sich die Kidds doch endlich mal zammreißen das nix (schlimmes) passiert. 


puma347 schrieb:


> hab halt schiss das jetzt die 3 er line gerissen wird.


Da kannst eh drauf warten das es mal Ärger gibt.


puma347 schrieb:


> die ganze tragödie spielte sich am step up step down,vielen wird euch das was sagen?!!
> was sagt ihr dazu?



Is auch ziemlich derb. War nur ne Frage der Zeit bis was passiert.
Wie schlimm isses denn und was ist passiert. Will mich ja jetzt net als Moralapostel aufspielen, vor allem weil ich ja auch auf einigen "Bauwerken" unterwegs bin. Allerdings möchte ich den Naglern und Buddlern eins zu bedenken geben: DER BUCK GEHÖRT ALLEN. Alles was genagelt und gebuddelt wird ist GEDULDET. Also net übertreiben. Den Fußgängern geht des scho länger auf den Sack ständig in irgentwelche Löcher zu treten die zwecks Materialbeschaffung gebuddelt wurden. Holt den Dreck halt ein paar Meter weiter weg. Möcht net wissen was los ist wenn ein "ZIVILIST" sich die Gräten bricht weil er Abends wenn er mit dem Hund gassi is in ein Loch stolpert. Mich wunderts eh das des noch keine Probleme gegeben hat. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## P4Nane (17. Oktober 2006)

find es schwachsinnig die kiddis so abzustempeln (vorallem cs und biken oO) war auch mal so schnell n gap gebaut, drüber gelassen, gemault und wieder was draus gelernt aber es gibt auch leute die sich mit reiferem alter total zerstören z.B. irgendwer hat sich n big hit geholt meinte er kann dadurch besser biken is die Sandsteinkante runter und hat sich s Genick gebrochen (soweit ich weis) würde den unfall nich auf go big or go home fahrweise schieben des kann sogar jedem pro passieren

mfg


----------



## puma347 (17. Oktober 2006)

P4Nane schrieb:


> find es schwachsinnig die kiddis so abzustempeln (vorallem cs und biken oO) war auch mal so schnell n gap gebaut, drüber gelassen, gemault und wieder was draus gelernt aber es gibt auch leute die sich mit reiferem alter total zerstören z.B. irgendwer hat sich n big hit geholt meinte er kann dadurch besser biken is die Sandsteinkante runter und hat sich s Genick gebrochen (soweit ich weis) würde den unfall nich auf go big or go home fahrweise schieben des kann sogar jedem pro passieren
> 
> mfg



ach der typ am rahtsberg.


----------



## P4Nane (17. Oktober 2006)

jap genau hab ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben


----------



## dirie´l (17. Oktober 2006)

P4Nane schrieb:


> jap genau hab ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben



Wat da hat sich jemand das Genick gebrochen? Gerücht oder Wahrheit? Ich war mal oben als einer gesprungen is, habs aber nich selber gesehn. Das Ding ist schon hart, aber Genick gebrochen? Allerheftigst


----------



## puma347 (17. Oktober 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Wat da hat sich jemand das Genick gebrochen? Gerücht oder Wahrheit? Ich war mal oben als einer gesprungen is, habs aber nich selber gesehn. Das Ding ist schon hart, aber Genick gebrochen? Allerheftigst


nee nicht wirklich.also wenn ich so den felsen betrachte,is dat noch kein richtig schoen hoher drop.also vergleich zum buck


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Oktober 2006)

aber leider trifft es zu was priester sagt, man sieht immer häufiger kiddies die sich´n rad kaufen um auf dick zu machen, irgendwelche schei$$e labbern. Von meiner seite her, sag ich noch dazu die können den sprung nicht abschätzen, z.b. geschwindigkeit etc. und über die folgen machen sich die kiddies au kein kopf. Genauso das auftreten in der stadt einfach durch die menge, denn wir sind ja coole biker und so.... pack das nicht.
gruß
BgH


----------



## showman (18. Oktober 2006)

P4Nane schrieb:


> find es schwachsinnig die kiddis so abzustempeln


Niemand stempelt hier irgentjemanden ab. Nur leider is es halt meistens so das die jüngeren aus dem Wald getragen werden. Niemand sagt das reifere Fahrer/innen besser fahren. Nur machen sich solche halt mehr Gedanken über gut oder böse. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## puma347 (18. Oktober 2006)

mir wurde gesagt(ein kumpel vom priestor) das wiederum ein kumpel sich in der wurzelpassage am gleichen tag die huefte gebrochen hat 
war womoeglich kein n4p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (19. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt(ein kumpel vom priestor) das wiederum ein kumpel sich in der wurzelpassage am gleichen tag die huefte gebrochen hat
> war womoeglich kein n4p



was ist ein n4p ?

weichling


----------



## puma347 (19. Oktober 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> was ist ein n4p ?
> 
> weichling


Nap (N4p) 
Allgemein ist Nap eine Ableitung von Newbie und das Backronym von Not A Pro bzw. in Ego-Shootern auch Not Aiming Person. 
In Browserspielen jedoch gebräuchliche Abkürzung für einen Nichtangriffspakt. 
Manche meinen auch Nap kommt vom englischen nappie, was soviel wie Kindergartenkind heißt. 
Vereinzelt findet man auch die Bezeichnung für Newbie at play. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/N4p


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> In Browserspielen jedoch gebrÃ¤uchliche AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r einen Nichtangriffspakt.



Hmm.  Vielleicht sollten wir so einen mal abschlieÃen?



puma347 schrieb:


> Manche meinen auch âNapâ kommt vom englischen ânappieâ, was soviel wie Kindergartenkind heiÃt.



Also doch ein Kiddie? 

Naja, wie auch immer. Passieren kann immer was. Das beim dem Sport nun mal so. Aber Priestor, BgH und Showi haben schon Recht. Vermert tauchen Kiddies auf, wollen was reiÃen und zerreiÃen sich. Es kommen sogar viele ohne Helm und versuchen irgendwas zu springen. Naja.


----------



## Pago (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollt nur mal sagen seit diesem Jahr hat das einfach extrem zugenommen jeder Depp kauft sich ein rad und fährt am Buck! Dadurch sind meistens auch die ganzen Sprünge und alles Kaputt weil se immer drauf zu fahren und dann an den kanten doch schiss kriegen und voll bremsen und dann hauts die ganze Erde weg! Ich hab langsam keinen bock mehr immer alles aufzuschaufeln und ständig werden die schaufeln geklaut! Tut mir leid aber meistens sind des halt die kiddies!
Und genauso in der Stadt dann fahrn se wie die deppen und fahren fast die leute zam! So was pack ich einfach net da werden dann alle mit diesen Deppen über einen Kamm gescherrt!


----------



## puma347 (22. Oktober 2006)

normalerweise fängt das problem ganz woanders an.es fängt an stellen an,wo ich nur noch das kotzten bekommen könnt.
das ganze is doch nur noch ein sport,der beweisen soll wer der beste ist,is mir aber wayne.ich will ja nur spass dabei habn.
ander fahrer sind jaaa sooo eingebildet,da se erst gar nicht mit anderen zum reden kommn,weil se sich zu was besseres vorstellen.
man koennt den anfängern normalerweise was zeigen,macht ja auch keiner.man muss ja heutzutage mit nem big bike antanzen,sonst gehört man ja nicht in die bikegesellschaft.
ich freu mich schon auf die nwd 7 premi in nbg,da werden se alle wieder in ihren gruppen rumhängen,boarder und inliner machn wenigstens noch party zusammen.
ich will einfach mal nur sagen,das die meisten so eingebildet sind,das es mir ne freude währe,den einfach mal die schnauZze einzuhaun 
ich kanns verstehn wenn sich cc und fr typen nicht grüssen,aber wenn die gleichen irgenndwo sind,grüssen die sich auch nicht 
jeder für sich,fressen bevor gefressen werden.
bin auch nit der beste,versuch aber anfängern uch was zu zeign. 
nürnberg is ja ne tolle gesellschaft,mich würds nicht wundern,wenn mal am buck überhaupt nix mehr zum fahren steht.


----------



## BergabHeizer (22. Oktober 2006)

tja das is wohl das problem mit der klassengesellschaft im radsport  und wenn du sowas nicht packst dann darfste halt nicht hinsehen  und mit deinen leuten einfach fahren, ich kenn das problem am buck sehr gut überall bauen se so ne kleine ******* hin wo die kiddies meinen das bringts, hauen nägel in die bäume oder einfach mal aus jucks und laune die rinde vom baum mit der axt abschälen ist´n tolles bild was da hinterlassen wird  und glaubs mir vor 4 jahren war das noch ganz anders am buck da hast du noch normal fahren können ohne irgendwelche "stylefehler" oder dummes gelabber von wegen "ich bin den höchsten drop gesprungen" sowas stresst mich und deswegen gehen auch die "älteren" am buck auf block wenn die kiddies mal wieder kommen. 
haha  und noch was zeig mir mal bitte ein kiddie das den wallride fährt wenn du dir auf den schlips getreten fühlst dann, äußere das bitte anders  Es geht in dem foto nicht um schwierigkeit sondern um das bild selber, war nämlich für eine bewerbungsmappe gedacht 
gruß
BgH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (22. Oktober 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> tja das is wohl das problem mit der klassengesellschaft im radsport  und wenn du sowas nicht packst dann darfste halt nicht hinsehen  und mit deinen leuten einfach fahren, ich kenn das problem am buck sehr gut überall bauen se so ne kleine ******* hin wo die kiddies meinen das bringts, hauen nägel in die bäume oder einfach mal aus jucks und laune die rinde vom baum mit der axt abschälen ist´n tolles bild was da hinterlassen wird  und glaubs mir vor 4 jahren war das noch ganz anders am buck da hast du noch normal fahren können ohne irgendwelche "stylefehler" oder dummes gelabber von wegen "ich bin den höchsten drop gesprungen" sowas stresst mich und deswegen gehen auch die "älteren" am buck auf block wenn die kiddies mal wieder kommen.
> haha  und noch was zeig mir mal bitte ein kiddie das den wallride fährt wenn du dir auf den schlips getreten fühlst dann, äußere das bitte anders  Es geht in dem foto nicht um schwierigkeit sondern um das bild selber, war nämlich für eine bewerbungsmappe gedacht
> gruß
> BgH


das mt dem wegsehn mach ich ja schon,also meine hilfsbereitschaft ist da auch -10.
zu dem bild:ich sag ja nicht das das kagge ist.ich finds ja stylisch wie man das fotografiert hat,da ich ja diesen spot kenne


----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2006)

hallo ihr,

so und jetzt nehmen wir mal wieder etwas fuß vom gas. soll heissen versucht erstmal an eurer allgemeinen ausdrucksweise zu arbeiten udn euch im forum anständig auszutauschen. wenn ihr so wie hier auch im real life miteinander umgeht wundert mich nichts mehr!!

anstatt sich hier gegenseitig zu beschimpfen sollte lieber darüber nachgedacht werden wo das alles in zukunft hinführen soll. gerade am tiergarten/buck wo doch viele menschen auch ohne bike unterwegs sind, wird es allmählich mit den bauten schwierig. zum einen ist es sowieso nur "geduldet" bzw. illegal. wenn dazu noch öfters was passiert kann es ganz schnell dazu kommen das es abgerissen wird (wie schonmal in fürth oder forchheim passiert)

also anstatt euch gegenseitig schuld zuzuweisen udn aufeinander rumzureiten solltet ihr euch lieber vereinen und miteinander versuchen vielelicht etwas genehmigt zu bekommen (wie das kavierlein in fürth).

aber so wie es oft ist brodelt jeder seine eigene suppe. da kann auf dauer aber nichts dabei raus kommen ausser stress.

schaut euch mal am tiergarten an wie in den letzten jahren die "bauten" zugenommen haben (nicht nur da auch in tennenlohe usw) schlimm ist es hauptsächlich das immer gleich direkt neben den wanderwegen ausgehoben und gezimmert wird. hier fällt es natürlich am ersten auf udn birgt auch für so manchen wanderer/läufer/spaziergänger extreme risiken. da häufig einfach aus den wegnetzen/strecken die gute erde geschaufelt wird. darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken bevor hier rumgeschriehen wird!!!

ihr solltet euch mit dem thema, wenn ihr diesen sport betreibt, auch ein bisschen mehr auseinander setzen, und vorallem auch immer auch die blickrichtung auf andere waltbesucher nicht verlieren.

grüße coffee


----------



## Pago (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja des stimmt man merkt dieses Jahr extrem das die ganzen Wanderer von den Radfahrern die schnauze voll haben! Ich würde sagen das was steht sollte man stehen lassen aber halt net überall was hinbauen einfach den wanderern auch mal ihre Wege lassen dann gibts auch net soviele Probleme aber manche kommen einfach hin und fangen des bauen an und die Leute die sich dran halten kriegens mit ab!
Und solche Sprüche wie leuten dann mal eins in die Fresse hauen nur weil se net mit jedem der ein Rad hat sich unterhalten find ich auch a weng lächerlich aber bitte! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn einer kommt und austeilen will!


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> dein etwas längerer Text



Recht hast du. Es gibt sogar Exemplare bei uns, die einfach Wanderer, Walker, CC-Lycra Biker usw. ohne Grund anbrüllen, anpöpeln, auslachen, nieder machen und und und. Manchmal ist es mir sogar peinlich dann dabei zu stehen  Man bekommt halt mit das Einige, nicht Alle, gerade in der Teen-Zeit einen etwas höheren Testosteronspiegel haben und nicht damit umzugehen wissen. Was solls. Wäre nur schade wenn der Buck wegen solchen Exemplaren als Bikegebiet dicht gemacht wird. Der DDD Sport bzw. allgemein biken wird nun wieder stark Trendsport. Da will halt jeder mal.


----------



## Coffee (23. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Recht hast du. Es gibt sogar Exemplare bei uns, die einfach Wanderer, Walker, CC-Lycra Biker usw. ohne Grund anbrüllen, anpöpeln, auslachen, nieder machen und und und. Manchmal ist es mir sogar peinlich dann dabei zu stehen  Man bekommt halt mit das Einige, nicht Alle, gerade in der Teen-Zeit einen etwas höheren Testosteronspiegel haben und nicht damit umzugehen wissen. Was solls. Wäre nur schade wenn der Buck wegen solchen Exemplaren als Bikegebiet dicht gemacht wird. Der DDD Sport bzw. allgemein biken wird nun wieder stark Trendsport. Da will halt jeder mal.



hallo spongebob,

du stehst bei sowas dabei? sagst aber nix? aber es ist dir peinlich?

was hälst du davon das nächstemal deine "mitfahrer" dann in diesen situationen einfach mal darauf aufmerksam zu machen das ihr verhalten nciht gerade toll ist, vorallem den mitmenschen gegenüber? und zwar noch VOR den wanderern. dann erkennen diese auch ganz schnell das es hier unterschiede gibt. aber die beine still halten finde ich bissle wenig.

coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

also: nach langem hin und her gebe ich nun doch mal meinen senft dazu, 

a) weil es jedes halbe Jahr ein solchen Thread gibt, 
b) klein canada ist nicht am buck oder erlangen
c) weil es mir stinkt

ich war gestern ein wenig zu fuss am buck rumstreunern und musste feststellen, 
dass das ganze dort wirklich dimensionen annimmt, die nicht mehr vertretbar sind. 
Hier nur einige Bespiele:

es gibt dort unzählige baustellen, die nie fertiggestellt worden sind, dafür aber 
bergeweise müll hinterlassen wurde (ich habe in den letzten Wochen alleine im 
Steinbrüchlein und Buck vier Säcke radlerdreck zusammengesucht. 

von den mitten in die wanderwege gebauten kicker und löcher (fast alle von 
denen verdienen nichtmal den namen, da sie völlig unsinnig gebaut sind (landung 
im gegenhang oder flat)) wurde hier schon oft gesprochen. 

am holzstapeldrop werden neue wege den berg runter einfach mal so in den waldboden 
gezimmert, sowas macht den waldboden kaputt und damit machen wir uns keine 
freunde.

im winter habe ich sogar schlauberger erwischt, die mit streusalz !! die anfahrt
zum drop vom eis befreit haben.

Neuerdings werden immer öfter einfach grüne Bäume niedergemacht, damit man sich
wieder einen wahnsinns-schwachsinns-drop basteln kann (ich habe mit dem förster
gesprochen und der schaut da nicht mehr lange zu).

Von solchen kopflosen Aktionen gibt es sehr viele und es gibt an anderer Stelle
diskussionen, welche der Bauwerk zurückgebaut werden. Das schlimme aber eigentlich
ist, dass die allermeisten der Bobs nicht fahren können und damit sich und andere
(vor allem die Wanderer) in Gefahr bringen. ich konnte gestern mit Mühe zwei 
ältere Damen davon abhalten den Downhill an der Stromschneise nach oben zu laufen
und musste selbst mehr als einmal aus dem weg springen. 

jetzt sollen sich die schlaumeier doch mal vorstellen so mitte 60 zu sein, das 
geklapper und brummen nicht einem fahrrad zuzuorden zu können ...

gottseidank ist aber bald wieder winter, dann ist ruhe am buck und vielleicht
denkt sich MTV bald einen neuen Hype aus.

Wotan


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> ander fahrer sind jaaa sooo eingebildet,da se erst gar nicht mit anderen zum reden kommn,weil se sich zu was besseres vorstellen.
> man koennt den anfängern normalerweise was zeigen,macht ja auch keiner.man muss ja heutzutage mit nem big bike antanzen,sonst gehört man ja nicht in die bikegesellschaft.
> ich freu mich schon auf die nwd 7 premi in nbg,da werden se alle wieder in ihren gruppen rumhängen,...
> ich will einfach mal nur sagen,das die meisten so eingebildet sind,das es mir ne freude währe,den einfach mal die schnauZze einzuhaun
> ich kanns verstehn wenn sich cc und fr typen nicht grüssen,aber wenn die gleichen irgenndwo sind,grüssen die sich auch nicht


klingt für mich nach ner beschreibung des typischen durchschnittsfranken, 
egal ob beiker oder nicht.


----------



## puma347 (23. Oktober 2006)

ja vieleicht hätt ich nicht mit diesem thema anfangn solln.aber is mir klar das die ccler mal wieder auf pussy machn.
ich weiss selber nicht,wo ich in den themen die ihr hier besprecht,vor komm.mir geht das ganze hier mitlerweile dig am ass vorbei.
wenn euch meine art nicht gefällt,ist es euer problem 
wörter beschreibn keine person.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

... wenn die argumente ausgehen ...


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2006)

wer genau is der angesprochene CCler?
meint der hartgeldstricher jetzt dich, wotan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

keine ahnung, ist eh nicht mein typ (schau dir doch mal die Falten an) ...


----------



## Coffee (23. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> ja vieleicht hätt ich nicht mit diesem thema anfangn solln.aber is mir klar das die ccler mal wieder auf pussy machn.
> ich weiss selber nicht,wo ich in den themen die ihr hier besprecht,vor komm.mir geht das ganze hier mitlerweile dig am ass vorbei.
> wenn euch meine art nicht gefällt,ist es euer problem
> wörter beschreibn keine person.



ich würde vorschlagen du gehst ne runde biken, powerst dich mal so richtig aus und dann darfst du gerne hier im thread weiterschreiben. aber bitte nicht in dem ton, der hat werder was mit cc, xc, dh, freeride oder sonst einem bikestil zu tun sondern mit anstand. und der fehlt dir wohl gerade etwas.


hier geht es um kommunikation, die so wie du sie versucht keine zukunft hat. 

also lass mal bissle luft ab und gut ist.

coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

danke coffee, hab' es mir nicht getraut, deutlicher zu werden ...


----------



## Tomson (23. Oktober 2006)

@Wotan

Respekt, dass du die blaue Säcke gefüllt hast!  
Mich nervt es auch immer, wenn hirnlose Leute Müll in die Natur werfen, dadurch macht man sich m. E. wenig Freunde. Und nein, ich bin kein "Öko-Fritze".


@ Puma

Nerven behalten, es gibt hier sog. "CCler", die sind schon damals Freeride gefahren, da gab es dieses Word noch nicht im allg. Sprachgebrauch, und du warst da auch noch kein "Freerider". 
Nix für Ungut,   

Tom


----------



## showman (23. Oktober 2006)

Tomson schrieb:


> @ Puma
> 
> Nerven behalten, es gibt hier sog. "CCler", die sind schon damals Freeride gefahren, da gab es dieses Word noch nicht im allg. Sprachgebrauch, und du warst da auch noch kein "Freerider".
> Nix für Ungut,
> ...



Dafür gibts drei Daumen    

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> hallo spongebob,
> 
> du stehst bei sowas dabei? sagst aber nix? aber es ist dir peinlich?
> 
> ...



Habe ich gesagt das ich sowas nicht mache? Nicht immer gleich los meckern 



puma347 schrieb:


> ja vieleicht hätt ich nicht mit diesem thema anfangn solln.aber is mir klar das die ccler mal wieder auf pussy machn.



Ich bin keine CC Pussy muss hier aber teilweise zustimmen. Einfach mal Gehirn einschalten sollte bei einigen doch nicht zuviel verlangt sein, oder?



showman schrieb:


> Dafür gibts drei Daumen
> 
> Gruß Showman



Du warst damit aber nicht gemeint!


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Oktober 2006)

Doppelt hält einfach besser.


----------



## puma347 (23. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ich würde vorschlagen du gehst ne runde biken, powerst dich mal so richtig aus und dann darfst du gerne hier im thread weiterschreiben. aber bitte nicht in dem ton, der hat werder was mit cc, xc, dh, freeride oder sonst einem bikestil zu tun sondern mit anstand. und der fehlt dir wohl gerade etwas.
> 
> 
> hier geht es um kommunikation, die so wie du sie versucht keine zukunft hat.
> ...


es ging mir hier eigendlich nur um 2 fragen.jedesmal kommt irgenndwer daher und meckert sich aus 
ich hab persönlich nix gegen ccler poser und unter18 jährige.
das was mit dem berg ab dings da war,war nur wegen nem post von mir,was ich aber auch geändert hab.ja ok ich schreib vieleicht unverständlich,liegt aber daran das ich schnell und im dunkel schreibe.

zu wanderer und andere aktivisten hab ich auch kein probleme,ich hab ja xtra 2 bremsen und ne klingel.
was ich nur wollte,waren 2 fragen.
@und das mit den eingebildeten radlern,hab ich nur gesagt,weil mich dass´ankotzt 
es kommt vieleicht agressiv rüber dafür endschuldige ich mich auch 
ansonsten,wenn jetzt noch komische posts kommn,iz mir dat wayne


----------



## Coffee (23. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> es ging mir hier eigendlich nur um 2 fragen.



dann stell dochmal einfach sachlich und im angenehmen ton deine fragen. und mach bitte vorher das licht an damit man es auch versteht beim lesen  

nochmal von mir zum fakto unfall:

sowas passiert immer wieder. häufiger je mehr es solche bauten irgendwo im wald gibt. zu der diskussion (hatten wir schon mehrfach hier) gibt es einige konstruktive vorschläge, wie man sich in zukunft einfach verhalten sollte als bike (damit meine ich alle). das es hier dann immer gleich zu öffentlichen schuldzuweisungen udn pöbeleien kommt finde ich unangemessen und völlig am thema vorbei. auch die cc´ler die hier posten (nein ich bin singlespeeder) wollen lediglich vorschläge zur verbesserung bringen damit das fahren im wald weiterhin möglich ist und spaß macht. denn unter solchen "unfällen" leiden letztendlich alle gruppen die im wald auf 2 rädern unterwegs sind. da der förster im zweifelsfall hier nicht unterscheidet wer zu welcher gruppierung gehört!! ebenso wenig kann der wanderer das unterscheiden. er reagiert ebenfalls im zweifelsfalle negativ auf radfahrer, wenn er hier mal schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat. 

gegenseitige rücksichtnahme und eine portion menshcenverstand könnte hier oft helfen.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (23. Oktober 2006)

Geht doch! 


Cheers,

Tom


----------



## showman (23. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> (nein ich bin singlespeeder)


Des sind eh die schlimmsten von allen  So und jetzt simmer wieder gut und vertragen uns  

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

ahhhh.....


----------



## Tomson (23. Oktober 2006)

Spam on:

Wotan, du CCler

Spam off!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

Tomson schrieb:


> Spam on:
> 
> Wotan, du CCler
> 
> Spam off!



... und SEHR stolz drauf !!  12 Jahre CC und immer noch net gescheit !


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... und SEHR stolz drauf !!  12 Jahre CC und immer noch net gescheit !



Kommt noch, keine Sorge!

P.S. Hut ab das du Müll sammeln warst. Haben wir auch schon mal gemacht, nächsten Tag sah es nicht anders aus. Gerade ob am "Aufbau" wo der Double ist liegt n Haufen Müll rum. Da hängt sogar n Müllsack aber da wird lieber mit n Stock drauf rum gehauen und sich dann gefreut das der Apfelsaft aus der Butte so lustig aus den Löchern vom Sack läuft  

@ Coffee

Bin erst dazu gestoßen und habe auch gesagt das es absolut schwachsinnig ist den Sack als Boxsack zu verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (25. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... und SEHR stolz drauf !!  12 Jahre CC und immer noch net gescheit !



und wahrscheinlich schon öfters auf ner richtigen DH Strecke gewesen als die meisten "Freerider" vom Buck


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich schon öfters auf ner richtigen DH Strecke gewesen als die meisten "Freerider" vom Buck



pssssst !


----------



## digger235 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hoffentlich hat der Trend auch mal a End.
Kammer denner ned a paar Rollschuh odder Rollbretter verkaufen, dann könners
den drecks glei vor ihrer eignen Haustür lassen.


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2006)

@ puma + baxstar,

wie ihr sicher feststellen werdet fehlen hier 3 beiträge. wenn ihr euch in diesem ton unterhalten wollt dann tut das zukünftig bitte per pm oder mail. baxter hat sich ja sowieso extra hier angemeldet, dann wird er sicher auch den weg über die pm oder mail funktion zu puma finden.

ich möchte jedenfalls solche persönlichen angriffe in diesem ton hier nicht mehr lesen. wenn sich das nicht ändert bekommt ihr beiden einen kleinen nette forumsurlaub frei haus  

zum thema könnt ihr gerne was beitragen, da ich durchaus denke das es brisant ist und uns ALLE im falle eines falles treffen kann. 

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Oktober 2006)

Coffee hat mal wieder gemeckert 

Ach ja, heute in der MTB-Rider gelesen, dass kleine Kinder aus einer Kindergartengruppe die Zabo-Trails platt gemacht haben  Ich meine so richtig platt. Die Absrpünge. Die Stützen raus und kräftig rum geschaufelt. Aber die Kinder haben keine Schuld. Es war die Idee der Kindergärtnerin.  Sie meinte wohl, dass da ja nie einer ist und sie dachte dann können die Kinder ruhig buddeln. Hmm. Denkt die, die Doubels sind da einfach so entstanden. Da wird jahrelange Arbeit einfach so kaputt gemacht


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Oktober 2006)

mensch dumme leute gibt es


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ach ja, heute in der MTB-Rider gelesen, dass kleine Kinder aus einer Kindergartengruppe die Zabo-Trails platt gemacht haben  Ich meine so richtig platt. Die Absrpünge. Die Stützen raus und kräftig rum geschaufelt. Aber die Kinder haben keine Schuld. Es war die Idee der Kindergärtnerin.  Sie meinte wohl, dass da ja nie einer ist und sie dachte dann können die Kinder ruhig buddeln. Hmm. Denkt die, die Doubels sind da einfach so entstanden. Da wird jahrelange Arbeit einfach so kaputt gemacht



dann biete dich doch einfach mal an alle kindergärten in und um nürnberg zu besuchen, und die kindergärtnerinnen + die kinder aufzuklären das doch solche bauten geschützt werden müssen, und nicht zerlegt!!

1) papier ist geduldig, und es MUSS nicht satimmen  
2) falls es stimmt kann man jenen nichtmal einen vorwurf machen. denn woher sollen sie wissen das es "spezial" bauten sind, die
a) nicht mal da hingehören
b) geduldet sind
c) der wlad allen gehört

mensch versucht euch doch mal in die situationen der anderen hinein zu versetzen. und wenn die hügel und sprünge immer so nah an den offiziellen wegen sind, ist das kein wunder.

wie schon erwähnt, das gebiet dort und auch in anderen wäldern hat in den letzten 2 jahren unglaublich zugenommen mit solchen bauten. weil es auch immer mehr jugendliche gibt die meinen sie müssen sowas bauen, weil sie es in diversen zeitschriften gezeigt bekommen. grundsätzlich ja nichts dagegen, wenn es eben in einem noch möglichen bereich passiert. meist wird es aber unüberlegt irgendwo rein gezimmert, dann ncihtmal waldkonform sondern gleich noch bäume kaputt gemacht!!

es wäre also viel wichtige entsprechende jugendliche aufzuklären was sinnvoll und sinnfrei in dem zusammenhang ist.

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2006)

Naja, dass das Spezielbauten bei den Zabotrails sind, erkennt wohl jede Omi.
Man sollte halt einfach die Mühe Anderer anerkennen und nich immer, nach mir die Sinnflut denken. 

Hat einfach auch was mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht zu tun, welche eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte. Ansonsten könnte man im Winter auch alle Schneemänner umtreten.

Argumente, wie der "Wald" (<- beliebig austauschbar) gehört allen, entspricht in diesem Zusammenhang der typisch deutschen Mentalität.


----------



## Wern (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Zabotrails stehn wie ne eins. Des war schon im Frühjahr.


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> dann biete dich doch einfach mal an alle kindergärten in und um nürnberg zu besuchen, und die kindergärtnerinnen + die kinder aufzuklären das doch solche bauten geschützt werden müssen, und nicht zerlegt!!
> 
> 1) papier ist geduldig, und es MUSS nicht satimmen
> 2) falls es stimmt kann man jenen nichtmal einen vorwurf machen. denn woher sollen sie wissen das es "spezial" bauten sind, die
> ...



Zabo-Trails sind ja wohl was anderes als irgendwelche Sprünge im Wald.

Darf ich nun auch jede Holzhütte kaputt machen nur weil sie am Weg steht und ich nicht davon ausging das da einer wohnen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2006)

jetzt wirds aber zur erbsenzählerei. lassen wir das 

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> jetzt wirds aber zur erbsenzählerei. lassen wir das
> 
> coffee



Du hast angefangen 

Fakt ist, Biker ( speziell DDD'ler ) sollen immer die Sachen andere respektieren etc.. Kein Thema. Mache ich gerne. Nur, dann sollen die auch endlich mal unser Sprünge, Bauten und und und akzeptieren. Ok, was wild und sinnfrei im Wald ohne Erlaubnis gebaut wird, gehört da nicht hin und man muss damit rechnen das es einer zerstört. Aber Zabo-Trails ist was offizielles. Da hat keine Kindergartengruppe mit verkappten Ökotanten dran zu zu buddeln.


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. Oktober 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. Oktober 2006)

muss mich da etz au nomal miteinschalten, zu zabo etc. diese waldwichtel gehn mir schon länger aufn  arsch, am löwensaal ham se vor nem monat oder was, so ne schöne waldhütte aufgestellt mitten aufm weg und davor nen baum quer gelegt, wenn das jemand nicht weis, gute nacht sag ich da nur und falls das mit den zabos stimmt, wird das ganz sicherlich mal eskalieren, diese öko´s tollerien das am buck nämlich net so wie wanderer etc. 
gruß
BgH


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Oktober 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> diese öko´s tollerien das am buck nämlich net so wie wanderer etc.
> gruß
> BgH



In der MTB-Rider steht auch drin, dass Biker nicht mehr Schaden in der Natur hinterlassen als Wanderer


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Aber Zabo-Trails ist was offizielles.



cool, wusste ich nicht das das genehmigt ist von der stadt und forstamt, klasse  



> In der MTB-Rider steht auch drin, dass Biker nicht mehr Schaden in der Natur hinterlassen als Wanderer



3 x darfst du raten wieviele wanderer, förster usw dieses heft lesen 

fakt ist doch vielmehr das bisher alles dort toleriert wurde. aber je mehr "auswüchse" das bekommt, desto mehr fällt es in augenschein und damit wird auch die toleranzgrenze niedriger. und egnau hier liegt das problem.

anstatt euch alle zusammenzutun und euch entsprechend zu angagieren, macht jeder sein eigenes ding. zukunft hat das so vermutlich wenig. siehe fürth usw. gibt einige beispiele auch in anderen regionen. schaut euch dazu mal im forum um in den lokalbereichen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Pago (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich würde mal sagen das Thema relativiert sich hoff ich wieder bald weil vor einem Jahr war noch Skateboarden in und etz is es halt biken! 
Hoffentlich verlieren die Deppen das Interesse daran!
Und mann kann wieder endlich in Ruhe fahren!
Ohne dummes Gesülze und lauter Halbaffen!


----------



## oBATMANo (31. Oktober 2006)

Am Ort der Zabotrails stand ganz früher glaub mal ne offizielle BMX-Bahn welche dann halt umgebuddelt wurde als der BMX Boom um war.
Zumindest gibts das Gelände schon mehr als 20 Jahre.

Man sollte die Zabotrails aber auch nich in eine Schublade mit den ganzen anderen Buddeleien stecken. Seh da genauso ein Problem, dass mittlerweile jeder denkt, eingene Sachen buddeln zu müssen, da wir DDDler (um mich mal dem Forums-jargong anzupassen) ja alle coole Säue sind und unsere eigenen Hubbls brauchen. 

Qualität statt Quantität wär hier das Stichwort.

Abber CC is halt auch nich das einzige Wahre. Man sollte schon etwas über sein Tellerrand blicken und andere akzeptieren.
CCler scheuchen Wandere über die Wege und DDDler buddelt hatl Fallgruben. Da is keiner besser.
Der normale Wanderer wird wohl 10 mal von nem CCler bei seinem Sonntagsspaziergang gestöhrt bis er mal einen DDDler überhaupt sichtet.
Also sollten reine Tourenfahrer mal etwas weniger überheblich reagieren.


----------



## Stefan#S (31. Oktober 2006)

..die freerider könnten sich natürlich auch in die strabo setzen und hier
fahren - find' ich zumindest respektabel, was die fürther da so machen.

http://www.kavierlein.de/index2.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (1. November 2006)

Stefan#S schrieb:


> ..die freerider könnten sich natürlich auch in die strabo setzen und hier
> fahren - find' ich zumindest respektabel, was die fürther da so machen.
> 
> http://www.kavierlein.de/index2.php




  na klar ich wucht mich mit meinem 21kg bomber übern patrick seine line geht klar ne? K4 sind dirts, gut es gibt da ne kleine north shore aber mehr ist da nicht zum "freeriden" 
gruß
BgH


----------



## SpongeBob (2. November 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> na klar ich wucht mich mit meinem 21kg bomber übern patrick seine line geht klar ne?



Meinst er hätte was dagegen?


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

Es ist ja auch kein Wunder das was passiert.

In jedem Baumarkt gibt es "geile Bikes" mit "krasse Federung". Dann sehen die Kids im Netz Videos und wollens nachmachen. Sieht ja auch einfach aus wenn das andere machen.

Zum Thema austausch zwischen Bikern...Ich wäre froh wenn ich hier in meiner Ecke mal ein paar kennenlernen würde mit den man sich austauschen kann. Ganz egal was sie für ein Bike fahren. Es ist mir einfach egal was der andere für ein Bike fährt.

Ich habe mir mein Bike gekauft weil es geil aussieht Früher bin ich einfach nur ein BMX gefahren, heute muss ich mir anhören das ich ne geile CC Bitch fahre...

Im Wald trifft man immer wieder auf Wanderer die genervt sind von Bikern. denen ist es egal was man für ein MTB hat. Für die ist es einfach ein MTB und das wollen sie nicht in ihrem Wald...

Und Biken ist ja auch kein Sport, wurde mir von einem aufgebrachten Wanderer gesagt... Naja ansichtssache. 

Ich will einfach nur Biken und Spaß haben. Das mit halbwegs vernünftigem Kopf, wild aber vorsichtig....


das wars ersma 


MfG Benjamin


----------



## speedy_j (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mein Bike gekauft weil es geil aussieht



von denen gibt es genügend. fahren können sie aber trotzdem nicht gescheit.
was jetzt nicht zwingend gegen dich spricht.

hab auch ein arbeitskollegen. der sich sonst was für geil aussehende bikes kaufen würde. aber fahren tut er mit seinem porsche-bike auch nur am kanal und die pegnitzwiesen entlang. macht irgendwie nicht so viel sinn.

edit: wenn du auf deine signatur stolz bist, dann kann ich aber auch nur mit dem kopf schütteln!


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> von denen gibt es genügend. fahren können sie aber trotzdem nicht gescheit.
> was jetzt nicht zwingend gegen dich spricht.
> 
> hab auch ein arbeitskollegen. der sich sonst was für geil aussehende bikes kaufen würde. aber fahren tut er mit seinem porsche-bike auch nur am kanal und die pegnitzwiesen entlang. macht irgendwie nicht so viel sinn.
> ...



Ich fahr alles, up hill und down hill. Street und Geradeaus. Halt alles was es hier in der Gegend gibt.

Stolz auf meine Sig bin ich nicht, es ist einfach so. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Gründe.


MfG Benjamin


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Stolz auf meine Sig bin ich nicht, es ist einfach so. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Gründe.
> 
> 
> MfG Benjamin



einen grund dagegen einen helm beim biken aufzusetzen gibt es nicht! wenn wir in der gruppe fahren gilt immer HELM AUF. wer keinen hat muss zuhause bleiben, basta.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> einen grund dagegen einen helm beim biken aufzusetzen gibt es nicht! wenn wir in der gruppe fahren gilt immer HELM AUF. wer keinen hat muss zuhause bleiben, basta.
> 
> coffee



Doch es gibt Gründe.

Mein Kopf ist nicht gerade einfach, ich kriege nach ein paar Metern Kopfschmerzen. Und wenn ich in die Stadt fahre würde ich eh keinen Helm aufsetzen.

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer in Gruppen lang? Auf öffentlichen Wegen? Dann darf ich da auch ohne Helm mitfahren.


MfG Benjamin


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2006)

gut, dann komm halt mal mit an den Ochsenkopf. Dann hat sich die Frage, ob du in Zukunft mit oder ohne Helm fährst, nach dem ersten Sturz von dir sowieso erledigt  

(sarkasmus off)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

Ochsenkopf? Da fahr ich sonst immer mittem Motorrad hoch, also die Straße 

Woher willst du wissen das ich stürze? 

Es kommt immer auf die Strecke an, bis jetzt braucht ich, nach meiner Einschätzung, keinen Helm. 

Bis jetzt bin ich auch noch nciht gestürzt.

MfG BEnjamin


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn immer in Gruppen lang? Auf öffentlichen Wegen? Dann darf ich da auch ohne Helm mitfahren.
> 
> 
> MfG Benjamin



DU kannst ohne helm gerne fahren wo du willst, aber nicht mit mir. 

für mich ist es eine selbstverständlichkeit einen helm auf den kopf zu setzen. gerade bei der heutigen helmauswahl und vielfalt an herstellern zieht das argument mit "ich habe keinen passenden kopf" eher weniger.

nix für ungut

coffee die immer mit helm am kopp fährt, gerade auch in der city.


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> DU kannst ohne helm gerne fahren wo du willst, aber nicht mit mir.
> 
> für mich ist es eine selbstverständlichkeit einen helm auf den kopf zu setzen. gerade bei der heutigen helmauswahl und vielfalt an herstellern zieht das argument mit "ich habe keinen passenden kopf" eher weniger.
> 
> nix für ungut



Genau ich kann da fahren wo ich will, auch wenn du da gerade langfahren solltest.

Klar gibt es Helme die evtl passen, aber die sehen dann ******* aus oder sind zu schwer,oderoderoder.

Ich braucht bis jetzt einfach keinen.


MfG Benjamin


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Genau ich kann da fahren wo ich will, auch wenn du da gerade langfahren solltest.



hab ich das gegenteil behauptet? ok lassen wir die diskussion, ist eh sinnlos wie mir scheint.



Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Helme die evtl passen, aber die sehen dann ******* aus oder sind zu schwer,oderoderoder.
> 
> Ich braucht bis jetzt einfach keinen.
> 
> ...



geht klar, viel GLÜCK weiterhin

coffee


----------



## speedy_j (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Ich braucht bis jetzt einfach keinen.



bist halt einer der unverbesserlichen. bis zum ochsenkopf müssen wir nicht mal fahren. es reicht schon, wenn es auf den buck geht. dort kann ich dir ganz schnell deine grenzen aufzeigen. ohne irgendwelche drops oder tables zu springen.

beim argument "unpassenden kopf" gibt es mittlerweile wirklich keine ausrede mehr. kaum ein normaler radhelm wiegt noch großartig über 300g und bescheiden sehen mittlerweile auch die wenigsten aus.

übrigens, wenn du mal einen brauchen solltest, dann ist es zu spät.


----------



## SpongeBob (2. November 2006)

Ach schön was aus dem Thread geworden ist, wie KTWR hier


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2006)

Bennj125ccm schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf? Da fahr ich sonst immer mittem Motorrad hoch, also die Straße



ich weiß, blöde Frage, aber: fährst du auf'm Mopped mit Helm? Weil eigentlich müsste dir da mit Integralhelm ja nach 10sec. der Schädel platzen, wenn du von einem Radhelm schon Kopfschmerzen bekommst. 

MfG
Stefan

genug geflamed für heute und überhaupt in diesem Thread


----------



## Bennj125ccm (3. November 2006)

Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre nach einem Motorradhelm gesucht der Passt gut aussieht und nicht drückt, ich habe noch keinen gefunden. Den ich jetzt habe drückt und nach 1 1/2 Std muss ich anhalten weil ich sonst nix mehr sehe, weil meine  Birne anschwillt.  Aber ohne Helm auf dem Motorrad geht ja leider nicht mehr...

@speedy J.
Ich kenne meine Grenzen ganz gut. Ich fahre schon ne halbe Ewigkeit, unfallfrei... Vielleicht bin ich nicht so duften Typ wie du , aber für reicht es 


MfG Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. November 2006)

@ benjamin,

jetzt mal im ernst und ohne dich ärgern zu wollen. wenn wirklich dein kopf so anschwillt das du dann bereits sinneseinbußen hast, würde ich der sache medizinisch einmal auf den grund gehen. denn das liegt sicher in dem zusammenspiel nicht nur am helm sondern hat dann andere ursachen. 

coffee


----------



## Bennj125ccm (3. November 2006)

Klar hat das andere URsachen, aber es wird durch den Helm ausgelöst. Denn wenn ich keinen Tragen passiert es nur sehr selten.

Und Medizinisch ist alles geklärt, sonst würde ich nicht auf dem Bike sitzen 


MfG Benjamin


----------



## speedy_j (3. November 2006)

versteh dann trotzdem nicht, warum ein motorradhelm halbwegs passen sollte und ein bikehelm nicht. das schließt sich meiner meinung nach ein wenig aus.

wenn das medizinisch begründet ist, warum hast du dann noch den motorradschein? die sinnesbeeinträchtigung wäre ja dann schon erheblich.

ob ich gut oder schlecht fahren kann, ist mal dahingestellt, aber ich hab was auf dem kopf, was mir in unglücklichen momenten schon das leben gerettet hat. ja, so böse hat es mich schon geschmissen.
andererseits kannst du mir nicht erzählen, dass du noch nie gestürzt bist. außer du fährst wirklich nur am kanal.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. November 2006)

Ok. Lösung:

Benn fährt weiterhin ohne Helm, warum hat er erklärt. Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht, lassen wir dahin gestellt. OK?

@ ALL

So, nun ist es ja geklärt und man könnte zum eigentlich Thema zurück kommen?


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2006)

ok, zurück zum thema.

nur so als idee, um mal die fronten, die scheinbar immer wieder aufklaffen etwas zu glätten. man könnte sich zb mal überlegen, sich einer gemeinschaftlichen, nützlichen tat zusammenzuschliessen. gerade in einem brennpunktgebiet wie den schmausenbuck wo wir ALLE fahren oder aktiv unseren sport ausüben.

ich denke da mal an Trailpflege, müllbeseitigung usw. danach dann grillen oä. vielleicht wäre soetwas im frühjahr mal umsetzbar um alle an einen strang ziehen zu lassen.

in anderen lokalforen funktioniert das übrigens sehr gut, hier hat man solche sachen zb im anschluss sogar öffentlich gemacht um zu zeigen das wir auch was tun und nicht nur rowdies sind.

eure meinung/anregung ist gefragt

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (3. November 2006)

Hmm. Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee @ Coffee

Aber
 Sind sehr wenig von der DDD Fraktion hier im Forum
 Kümmern sich die DDD'ler selbst um ihre Trails und Sprünge.
 Sind wir hier in Franken. Und hier denkt fast jeder nur an sich und seine eigenen Bedürfnisse. Ein gemeinsames Müll wegräumen halte ich für fast nicht machbar

Aber dabei wäre ich!


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Hmm. Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee @ Coffee
> 
> Aber
> Sind sehr wenig von der DDD Fraktion hier im Forum
> ...



1) denke es lesen genug mit, ausserdem bist du ja auch da um es evtl. dann weiter zu geben die infos 

2) es geht hier nicht nur um deren trails udn sprünge, sondern eben um allgemeine trailpflege. deswegen ja ALLE an einem strang ziehen, nicht gleich wieder alles zerreden

3) du bist mal wieder von vorherein voreingenommen udn kritisch, anstatt der sache positiv gegenüber zu stehen udn zu helfen das aus der idee vielleicht wirklich eine umsetzung wird.

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (3. November 2006)

HeHe.

1. Nicht bei jeden aber bei einigen gerne 

2. Wollen wa wetten, dass dann sowas kommt: "Ey, da fahre ich nie lang, dass mache ich nicht!"

3. Wie gesagt, ich bin dabei


----------



## digger235 (3. November 2006)

Etz muß mich als Native-Zabriot nochamal einmischen.
Die Zabotrails (auch früher Todesbahn genannt) war frühers eine Naturbahn (Bombenkrater halt, wer des Zabobuch kennt kann sich denken warum und wie) die von den Zabos schon immer zunm Crossen genutzt wurde (noch vor BMX2000 und vorallem vor den MTB-Zeiten). Des früheste (späte 70er) was ich weiß ist das die Falken (KPD-Jugendvereinigung soweit ich weiß 
Crossrennen für die damaligen Kiddies  dort veranstaltet haben.
Irgendwann ham dann mal a paar Ausserzabo-BMXer nen Tip :
bekommen und die ham dann angefangen zu Schaufeln .
Der Rest ist denke ich mal bekannt.
Und zum Schmausers; wen die Vögel da oben stören, der muß halt ausweichen.
Der Berch geht ja noch weiter. Das mitm "der Wald is für alle da" stimmt halt leider.
Haut euch nei, des werd scho widder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2006)

sersn alle zusammen ,ich muss dann doch mal auf ein paar posts hier eingehen...
als erstes ist der Zabotrail in keinster Weise offiziel wenn überhaupt (in)-offiziell geduldet nach gesprächen mit dem Förster und Forstamt,Naturschutzbeauftragten.....so wie ma im Wald neischreit hallts awidda raus<<<des ganze Prinzip dahinter hauptproblem is hier auch der müll den a kanner ausser mir in mülltüten stopft soweit so gut.
Dann auf coffees beiträge bezogen sollten WIR uns aufjeden mehr Kopf drüber machen was auf die Beine zu stellen (wer mich kennt weiß das ich da scho länger drüber nachdenk)z.b. Verein gründen, um eine Lobby zu haben mit der WIR druck auf die Stadt...ausüben können,mitlerweile sin so viele Biker in Ngb unterwegs das des eigentlich kein problem sein sollte,Grillen und Parties sin dann (normal) auch dabei.
Trailpflege sollte für jeden selbstverständlich sein der regelmässig am Buck is(naja is in zabo anet so)
also Leute es is Winter und WIR können bis zum Frühling einiges auf die beine stellen wenn bloss apaar leute mitmachen.
In diesen Sinne mal schauen was passiert....


----------



## SpongeBob (3. November 2006)

@ TOM

Bin dabei.

Ein eigener Verein hätte schon was


----------



## Mupuckl (3. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ich denke da mal an Trailpflege, müllbeseitigung usw. danach dann grillen oä. vielleicht wäre soetwas im frühjahr mal umsetzbar um alle an einen strang ziehen zu lassen.



gute Idee. Ich wäre bei der Aktion dabei!


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> @ TOM
> 
> Bin dabei.
> 
> Ein eigener Verein hätte schon was




@ tom danke für die worte, a wenns frängisch warn  

@ spongi, wegen verein sag ich gleich was 

@ alle,

bezüglich zusammenschluss und miteinander. ich war lange genug in vereinen tätig/mitglied. einen einzelnen verein zu dieser sache in die taufe heben halte ich für falsch und schwierig. vielmehr sollte man sich überlegen wer denn im allgemeinen gerade in diesem bereich schon etwas tut, bezogen auf radsport besonderst im wald/gelände.

und hier fällt mir spontan die dimb ein. viele habe davon schon gehört, einige haben sich bereits vielleicht damit auseinander gesetzt und wieder andere sagen aus unwissenheit no. 

aber vielleicht könnten wir mal bei einem persönlichen gespräch (welches durchaus zeitnah stattfinden könnte) erörtern was evtl. sinnvoll ist.

vorteil an der dimb (und hier könnten wir dann eine dimb IG bilden) ist das es diese gruppierung/verein schon lange gibt, diese auch hilfestellung geben uu. und man selbst keinen verwaltungsaufwand hätte. 

wenn ihr interesse an einem losen treffen habt, wo man grundsätzliches mal bereden könnte, dann sagt bescheit, oder einer eröffnet konkret einen thread mit vorschlag zeit und ort. euer einsatz ist also gefragt.

grüße coffee


----------



## thaper (22. November 2006)

gutn abend.... ma nachfragen hier obs wat neues von dem verunglückten an der wurzelpassage am buck gibt? also der der sich da die hüfte gebrochen hat... will ma kein namen nennen...
seeya Per


----------



## Priest0r (22. November 2006)

dem gehts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (26. November 2006)

Und wie es euch allen sonst so?


----------



## thaper (26. November 2006)

gut eigentlöich ausser das mein team dh noch net da is...
 ähm weger verein und sowas wir ich und julzz aus ansbach wollten auch verein gründen wegen einer strecke in treuchtlingen allerdings fehlen dort die biker... aber warum gründen wir nicht nen großen verein in nürnberg damit man endlich ma was hat um sich an die stadt zu wenden das da ma auch was offizieles geht wenn mer ma schaut wie groß hier die bikergemeinschaft is in nürnberg und das es hier keinen einzigen wirklichn downhill/freeride/dirt/street verein gibt... also man sollte sich da ma zamsetzen...


----------



## julzzz (26. November 2006)

Hi Leute ,

verein ist sicher eine gute idee, aber insgesamt kotzt es mich an wie es am buck abgeht ich fahre dort seit 2002 und kann nur sagen früher kannten sich alle dort und es wurde nicht wild durch den wald gebaut nur auf abgelgenen wegen. schaltet mal euere grauen zellen ein. und zum district ride warum kann der scheiss nicht sonst wo sein, uns hier in nbg hat das nach meiner meinung nicht gut getan. die schönsten shapes hatten wir frueher 2-3 mal im jahr aufschaufeln fertig. und nun alles fuern sack :> imho würde ich aber eher vom buck ausweichen das wird da nicht mehr besser werden wer das noch glaubt hut ab vor dem optimismus. da sind schäden in den letzten 2 jahren entstanden omg so richtig heldenhaft. und da sind jung wie alt schult dran denn man haette sich die kiddies ja auch mal packen können und ihnen sagen was geht und was nicht. lg Julzzz


----------



## Priest0r (26. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> gut eigentlöich ausser das mein team dh noch net da is...
> ähm weger verein und sowas wir ich und julzz aus ansbach wollten auch verein gründen wegen einer strecke in treuchtlingen allerdings fehlen dort die biker... aber warum gründen wir nicht nen großen verein in nürnberg damit man endlich ma was hat um sich an die stadt zu wenden das da ma auch was offizieles geht wenn mer ma schaut wie groß hier die bikergemeinschaft is in nürnberg und das es hier keinen einzigen wirklichn downhill/freeride/dirt/street verein gibt... also man sollte sich da ma zamsetzen...



die stadt erlaubt auch keinem verein, nägel in bäume zu schlagen


----------



## thaper (26. November 2006)

stimmt allerdings wurden nägel in baum von 6 auf 2 reduziert... der typ davor checksts einfach net


----------



## SpongeBob (27. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> stimmt allerdings wurden nägel in baum von 6 auf 2 reduziert... der typ davor checksts einfach net



Wie wäre es auf null?


----------



## Priest0r (27. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Wie wäre es auf null?





xxx schrieb:


> der typ davor checksts einfach net


 (!!!)


----------



## thaper (27. November 2006)

mittlerweile sinds 0 die erschaffer habens wieder niedergezogen soweit ich weiß...


----------



## SpongeBob (27. November 2006)

Was denn niedergezogen? Da oben wächst mehr als abgerissen werden kann. Sorry, jeder der n Hammer und ne Schaufel in die Hand bekommt, denkt auch gleich er muss Bob der Baumeister sein. Mitlerweile muss man da schon 12 jährige vertreiben die ihren Maulwurftrieb ausleben, nur weil die Großen es vormachen.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass da oben Strecken und Trails entstehen aber dann mit Köpfen 

Es gibt da oben einfach soviele Teile die gebaut und nicht mal fertiggestellt wurden. Oder die Dinger wurden so unsinnig gebaut das da eh keiner runter kommt. Sowas muss doch nicht sein?

Und wenn gebaut wird, dann bitte so, dass nicht gleich die ganze Wanderschaft drüber stolpert. Lieber ein wenig versteckter 

Ach und noch was? Wer von euch hat den Wanderer umgenietet? Der Förster will nun das Löwensallgap einmotten und es soll ein allgemeines Fahrradverbot an bestimmten Ecken geben. Aber das sind keine Wasserfesten Infos, sondern Mund zu Mund Erzählungen. Auf die halte ich nicht viel. Aber ein Wanderer scheint es echt erwischt zu haben. Tolle Leistung! 

Ach und noch was. Eine Bitte an euch alle. Es gibt da oben immer mehr Leute die ohne Helm den Wurzel DH runterkacheln, an der Dreierline sich runterschrauben oder den Holzstabel springen (meist Kiddis aber auch welche, die es besser wissen müssten). Haut diesen Deppen bitte was hinter die Ohren. Gut, wenn ich nur rumrolle habe ich auch keinen Helm auf. Unvernünftig, ich weiß. Aber moshen gehen und dabei bewusst auf n Helm verzichten ist einfach nur noch dumm. Ein aktueller Fall zeigt, dass es selbst Leute erwischen kann, die schon derb gut fahren!


----------



## thaper (27. November 2006)

sag nix n gutn kumpl vo mir hats in der city nach einigen treppen so aufn kopf gewaffelt das er erst ma mit starker gehirnerschüttelung und so gehirnblutungen im crunkenhaus ankam....er hatte keinen helm an... mitterweile hat er ne richtig böse narbe am kopf... najo. ich finde es gar nicht gut was zur zeit an der wurzelstrecke da vorsich geht da wird gebaut und gebaut.. ok ich kenn die beiden gut und die fahrn auch ziemlich krass aber was die da teilweise baun naja ich kommentiers net... wow endlich hat ma wer die stark gebräunte oma an der wurzel ausn weg geräumt *lol* ne sowas is gar net gut.... 
und weger dem ganzen erbauten aber nie fertiggesteltem... naja ich kenn da n paar leute ja ganz gut die da hämmern und zeug n halbes jahr stehn lassen weil se ka lust ham und dann noch den drop noch so schräg nach oben baun das mer so langsam wird das mer mit ca. 0,5 kmh runterkracht von dem scheiss drop... naja etz steht er ja nimmer.... 
ohne helm fahren suckt ma voll obwohl ichs bei der kickerline auch einma gmacht hab srysrysry....
thaper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (28. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> wow endlich hat ma wer die stark gebräunte oma an der wurzel ausn weg geräumt *lol* ne sowas is gar net gut....



Die geht ab. Kam am Sonntag da hoch als ob Hochsommer wäre. Shorts und nur so ein Topp. Also so, als wenn sie im Sommer da lang läuft. Hut ab! Und ich finde die auch komisch, die weiß genau das wir da runterfahren aber immer schön fleißig im Weg rum rennen. Aber was solls. Bremse ich halt, nehme das Bike zur Seite, sage Bitte, sie bedankt sich ganz doll freundlich und schenkt mir ein Lächeln und ich schiebe dann halt wieder hoch. Man muss halt miteinander auskommen


----------



## actafool (28. November 2006)

in den letzten 2 posts von spongebob steht so ziemlich alles was nötig ist, um uns im schmausenbikepark auch weiterhin gemütlich unsere runden drehen lassen zu können


----------



## BergabHeizer (28. November 2006)

etz muss ich auch mal wieder was auskotzen, war zwar scho lang nicht mehr am buck, allerdings wenn das stimmt was sponge sagt krieg ich das kalte kotzen, reißt euch depperte kiddies endlich mal am riemen, es nervt echt. Wenn ihr damit noch prahlt jemand umgesenst zu haben, glückwunsch! Abschluss baumschule was? Ich kann mich noch an die zeit um 2001 erinnern da wars echt schön am buck zu fahren, da gabs nur sachen die wirklich gefahren wurden und welche auch etwas in die landschaft integriert waren und nicht einfach irgendwas sinnloses "slopestyle" mäßiges reinzimmern weils ja so cool ist was slopestyle mäßiges zu haben, kann nur dazu plädieren jungs fahrt mal nach saalbach oder sonst wo, was mit slopestyle zu tun hat und fahrt das erstmal und denkt dann nach ob ihr so ne kleine kinderkacke wie am buck vergammelt baut. Ich sprech hier glaube ich für alle alteingessenen am tiergarten seit die Kiddie´s invasion am buck ausgebrochen ist, sieht man mehr müll, mehr so kleine  kindersprünge wo total sinnlos sind und nach geraumer zeit einfach verwahrlosen. Und dann regen sie sich auf wenn man sie nicht grüßt bzw. kein bock hat mit sowas zu fahren. 
Noch was ich denke auch mittlerweile das der district ride für uns in nbg einfach nur ******* war, da einen tag danach alles was´n rad hatte am tiergarten war und sich komischerweise die anzahl der kiddies da oben sehr verstärkt hat.
so schönen tag noch
gruß
bgh


----------



## idkfa (28. November 2006)

^^


----------



## thaper (28. November 2006)

actafool schrieb:


> in den letzten 2 posts von spongebob steht so ziemlich alles was nötig ist, um uns im schmausenbikepark auch weiterhin gemütlich unsere runden drehen lassen zu können


da haste recht .
euer gelabber mit kiddie überflutung stimmt schon ich finds nur traurig das ich 5 monate davor mit dem biken angefangen hab eigentlich auch noch zu den noch nicht so lang eingesessenen am buck gehöre. echt deprimierend was man hier dann hört und denkt naja meinen die jetzt auch mich oder die ganzen dirt spaten die die kicker am buck zu dirt monster kickern umshapen, keine landung baun und dann sich nochnet ma drüber traun... sorry aber wenn ich sowas dann seh bekomm ich au wutanfälle und shape das teil erst ma springbar... naja aber die die am buck das slopestyle zeuch baun sind nicht unbedingt kiddies sie sind einfach freerider denen das ganze zeug zu langweilig is und große drops und lines wollen wo se ihr können steigern wollen... naja ich finde man braucht nicht unbedingt dieses zeug aber is wohl ganz cool zum freeriden ich heiz aber lieber die kickerline auch 3er line genannt runter und versuch halt richtig durchzubrettern weil wennst die dann ma richtig bretterst is die gar net soo langweilig und einfach als wie wenn du nur springst bremst zum nächsten sprung rollerst und den bisl hupfst das is nämlich au irre langweilig... naja is ja au woscht... aber wenn die spaten sich mal bisl umhörn würden und bisl nachfragen würden könnten se vllt. am k4line so slopestyle zeug aufbaun. dort passts auch besser hin... naja soviel dazu..
c ya thaper


----------



## puma347 (28. November 2006)

ich hab da jetzt ma ne frage 
und fangt mir bitte jetzt nicht an mit grosschreibung,weil darauf pfeif ich.
frage
ab wann bzw bis wieviel jahren  stuft ihr kiddis ein?


----------



## thaper (28. November 2006)

also ich stuf kiddies net anch alter ein sondern eher nach verhalten... kiddies sind für mich jungendliche die groß daher reden aber dann doch nix können, jene die sich toll fühlen ein "big bike" zu fahrn obwohl das ma die eltern gezahlt haben... und grad ma mitn kopf auf sattelhöhe sin... jaja naja kp mir fällt grad net mehr ein...


----------



## puma347 (28. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> also ich stuf kiddies net anch alter ein sondern eher nach verhalten... kiddies sind für mich jungendliche die groß daher reden aber dann doch nix können, jene die sich toll fühlen ein "big bike" zu fahrn obwohl das ma die eltern gezahlt haben... und grad ma mitn kopf auf sattelhöhe sin... jaja naja kp mir fällt grad net mehr ein...


axo,ne da kann ich mein denkverhalten nicht mit dazu ordnen


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2006)

und wenn ihr jetzt auch zu einem angemessenen ton übergeht dann versteht auch jeder was ihr meint!!!

fakt ist, das diese personen die ihr hier so ankreidet sicher nicht auf dieser seite im web sind und hier lesen. sie werden also weiterhin unwissend zimmern was der wald her gibt. viel mehr wäre doch basisarbeit gefragt. aber hierfür seit ihr euch alle wohl zu schade. es hapert schon daran euch zu organisieren und einen vernünftigen konsenz zu finden.

es geht hier nicht um kids oder nicht kids, sondern viel mehr um das miteinander, die komunikation untereinander, miteinander übereinander!!!

denkt auch darüber einmal nach. 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (29. November 2006)

naja das problem coffee ist einfach, wenn du das denen sagst lachen sie drüber, da kannst du machen was du willst und ich versteh es einfach wenn die älteren die kiddies einfach nicht mehr grüßen etc. und wenn man dann als arrogant eingestuft wird, tja who cares. Da gibts nur noch eine ausweichroute und zwar die bikeparks. Weil mit denen mal auf ner basis reden ist eine fast unmögliche sache. Weil jeder der was baut meint es is seins und er kanns so bauen wie er möchte an die allgemeinheit wird da nicht gedacht.
gruß
bgh


----------



## Cy-baer (29. November 2006)

> Zitat von puma347
> vielen wird euch das was sagen?!!
> was sagt ihr dazu?



...hoffentlich sprichst du nicht so wie du schreibst.


----------



## puma347 (29. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> es hapert schon daran euch zu organisieren und einen vernünftigen konsenz zu finden.
> 
> 
> coffee



aha ,ne ich will euch nicht sehen bzw is mir´die arbeit wichtiger wie müllsammeln gehn oder so


Cy-baer schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich sprichst du nicht so wie du schreibst.



soll ich das jetzt noch in die sig packen??
 gross klein schreibung is mir egal.und jetzt bitte ,beurteilt mich nicht.
ihr habt kein schimmer wer ich bin ,woher ich komm.


----------



## thaper (29. November 2006)

dei rechtschreibung is mir egal genauso wie mir meine  und coffee..
ich weiß das n paar von den leuten die sehr viel am buck zimmern hier im forum sind aber soweit ich weiß net mitlesen... ähm ich habe letztens an alle teams aus nürnberg/fürth, die mir bekannt sind, geschrieben das sie sich mal melden sollen falls sie interesse an der gründung eines vereins haben und das wir uns ma zusammensetzen müssen und das ma diskutiern müssen und dann ein paar dinge festlegen das das mitn buck weiterhin funzt.. also das mit dem bauen und dem müll und mit kicker umschaufeln zerstören umshapen was auch...whatever


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> aha ,ne ich will euch nicht sehen bzw is mir´die arbeit wichtiger wie müllsammeln gehn oder so




ja ne ist klar, ansprüche stellen aber selbst nichts tun wollen. tolle einstellung. ich würde vorschlagen dann bist du hier im thread mal ganz falsch. hier wird kommunikation gepflegt und betrieben.


coffee


----------



## puma347 (29. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ja ne ist klar, ansprüche stellen aber selbst nichts tun wollen. tolle einstellung. ich würde vorschlagen dann bist du hier im thread mal ganz falsch. hier wird kommunikation gepflegt und betrieben.
> 
> 
> coffee



wissen sie,ich fahr 1 mal im monat am buck,wieso soll ich  dann da was machn??ich denk ich werd da gar nicht mehr fahren.
da ja die kommunikation wie man in anderen beiträgen scho lesen kann,auch ziemlich grottig ist.aber nun gut,einbildung aoll ja auch sowas wie bildung sein.
gegen sie hab ich ja nix,aber ich denk manch ein affe  wirds sich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (29. November 2006)

...vielleicht sogar ein mit halben Sätzen um sich schmeißendes Schwein oder gar ein Puma ;-)


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> wissen sie,ich fahr 1 mal im monat am buck,wieso soll ich  dann da was machn??ich denk ich werd da gar nicht mehr fahren.
> da ja die kommunikation wie man in anderen beiträgen scho lesen kann,auch ziemlich grottig ist.aber nun gut,einbildung aoll ja auch sowas wie bildung sein.
> gegen sie hab ich ja nix,aber ich denk manch ein affe  wirds sich angesprochen fühlen.



der einzige der sich gerade in affenmanier grottig  völlig an der kommunikation in den beiträgen hier vorbei benimmt bist du!!

vielleicht solltest du mal in einer ruhigen minute darüber nachdenken. es ging hier im thread um ALLE biker, denn im grunde trifft es uns alle wenn der förster am buck (oder auch in anderen wald-mtb-eldorados) tabularasa macht. dann hängen wir da alle mit drin, weil dann keiner schaut ob es downhiller, cc´ler, kids oder sonstwer war!! und genau deswegen halte ich es für wichtig das alle an einem strang ziehen.

aber du zeigst hier mal wieder in höchstform was es heisst völlig egoistisch an den interessen vorbei zu handeln.

danke

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (29. November 2006)

*zustimm*


----------



## Priest0r (29. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> dei rechtschreibung is mir egal genauso wie mir meine  und coffee..
> ich weiß das n paar von den leuten die sehr viel am buck zimmern hier im forum sind aber soweit ich weiß net mitlesen... ähm ich habe letztens an alle teams aus nürnberg/fürth, die mir bekannt sind, geschrieben das sie sich mal melden sollen falls sie interesse an der gründung eines vereins haben und das wir uns ma zusammensetzen müssen und das ma diskutiern müssen und dann ein paar dinge festlegen das das mitn buck weiterhin funzt.. also das mit dem bauen und dem müll und mit kicker umschaufeln zerstören umshapen was auch...whatever




ich glaub ich spinn
also jetzt sei mir nich böse, aber den post finde ich schon krass.
du schreibst ein paar leuten aus dem internet, so genannten "Teams".
Also nennen wir sie mal eine Vereinigung befreundeter Fahrradfahrer. 
Die trifft sich dann, und legt ein paar dinge fest, wie der buck weiterhin "funktionieren" soll?

sorry, das is quatsch.

genauer gesagt hab ich noch nie so nen dreck gelesen.

in diesem sinne
thaper for bürgermeister

ich denke man braucht das kiddy oder nich kiddy nich an nem alter oder sonstwas festmachen.
manchmal reicht es auch, den post eines anderen genau zu lesen, um sich da ein urteil zu bilden.


----------



## thaper (29. November 2006)

schlag was vor priest0r bring doch du mal was... du kannst nur ******** labern  und dein bike für ne gottheit halten. jah aber diese typen die was nageln sind net alle kiddies ich kenn die verdammt gut jungchen und wenn wir uns einfach ma treffen würden undn  paar grundsätze festlegen würden das ma das lassen soll was neues zu baun und lieber nach naturbeschaffenen trails schaun soll die halbwegs von oft benutzten wanderwegen abgetrennt sind und die vllt. n bisl so geschaufelt sin das man das springen kann... aber du bist einfach ma ignorant... du musst des doch den spaten sagen das die nix buddeln solln woher soll die wissen das das schlecht is vllt. ham se noch nie drüber nachgedacht...
du SPATEN

edit: ja stimmt du wärst ma kiddie numbar one ignorant eigensinnig und nur schwachsinn im schädel.... 
ich nehme kritik an aber bei dir... du chlägst etz einfach ma was vor da b in ich ganz dafür und dann schau mer ma ob das net auch son dreck is meiner meinung nach,..


----------



## idkfa (29. November 2006)

@ thaper 

ich hab noch keine mail von dir bekommen... warum!?
weil mein team ist das tollste das beste und vorallem coolste team am buck ....


----------



## Priest0r (29. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> schlag was vor priest0r bring doch du mal was... du kannst nur ******** labern  und dein bike für ne gottheit halten. jah aber diese typen die was nageln sind net alle kiddies ich kenn die verdammt gut jungchen und wenn wir uns einfach ma treffen würden undn  paar grundsätze festlegen würden das ma das lassen soll was neues zu baun und lieber nach naturbeschaffenen trails schaun soll die halbwegs von oft benutzten wanderwegen abgetrennt sind und die vllt. n bisl so geschaufelt sin das man das springen kann... aber du bist einfach ma ignorant... du musst des doch den spaten sagen das die nix buddeln solln woher soll die wissen das das schlecht is vllt. ham se noch nie drüber nachgedacht...
> du SPATEN



du solltest nich andre beschimpfen und dich in den himmel loben
das kommt nie gut. stells mir später aber mal sehr lustig vor, wenn dein chef dich bittet, ne halle zu kehren oder so.

und wieso bin ich bitte ein ignorant, wenn du singletrails so umschaufeln willst, dass man sie springen kann?
gehts beim fahrradfahren nur ums springen?
und was ist, wenn nich alle springen wollen? die sind dann wahrscheinlich dir gegenüber intolerant.

ausserdem kommt da noch idkfa's argument dazu.
wie willst du bitte alle leute erreichen, die sich dort rumtreiben? übers internet? ignorant.

und wie willst du die leute, die auf deine versammlung kommen, dazu bringen, auf dich zu hören?

is meiner meinung nach genauso aussichtslos, wie die ansicht, alle menschen vom buck übers internet zu erreichen.


ich fahre auch am buck. ich will mitwählen, was du für unseren buck bestimmst.
hiermit melde ich die sc riderZ auch zum trefefn an.


----------



## thaper (29. November 2006)

und das mit den "teams" ich versuch einfach an viele nürnberger zu kommen aber ok ich kanns auch sein lassen ich finds nur schade um die trails am buck naja ich hab auch genug andere locations wo ich fahrn kann also eig. brauch ich mich gar net fürn buck so einsetzen aber du willst es ja net... dann lass ichs eben...


----------



## Priest0r (29. November 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> und das mit den "teams" ich versuch einfach an viele nürnberger zu kommen aber ok ich kanns auch sein lassen ich finds nur schade um die trails am buck naja ich hab auch genug andere locations wo ich fahrn kann also eig. brauch ich mich gar net fürn buck so einsetzen aber du willst es ja net... dann lass ichs eben...




wenn du dich von einem "SPATEN" ausm internet davon abbringen lässt wäre die versammlung sicher kinoreif geworden


----------



## thaper (29. November 2006)

ich habe bis jetzt nurn paar "teams" angeschrieben für einzelne menschen hat ich um 1 uhr nachts net so die zeit aber ich werds etz lassen weil ihr könnt mich ma echt... ich verabschiede mich hiermit ausn thread der totalen verblödung. ihr habt gewonnen ich hab verloren tja war nett mit euch nürnberger leutz ich werd den buck vernachlässigen ich werde müll nicht beseitigen oder kiddies vom buddeln/klopfen/nageln was auch immer abhalten is mir doch egal (eher werde ich ihnen raten die lines noch fetter zu baun).. viel spaß noch hier ihr voll PFOSTEN

edit: eins noch ich hatte net vor irgendwelche thesen bei der veranstaltung zur verkünden sondern einfach das ganze mit euch alles zu diskutieren aber aus meiner sicht isses etz egal... ihr kriegt das schon hin jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (29. November 2006)

evtl würds noch mehr leuten helfen, wenn du dich noch weiter zurückziehst.
wo du doch jetzt so lieb auf die wünsche weniger eingehst


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2006)

ganz schöner kindergarten hier geworden!!

was mich mal viel mehr interessieren würde, wäre die frage, warum denn immer wieder neues zeug gebaut werden muss?


wie wäre es denn? wollen wir alle mal wieder die alten sachen fahren?


----------



## Priest0r (29. November 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ganz schöner kindergarten hier geworden!!
> 
> was mich mal viel mehr interessieren würde, wäre die frage, warum denn immer wieder neues zeug gebaut werden muss?
> 
> ...



höher, weiter, besser
jeder muss der schnellste, krasseste sein

und das sehen wohl wirklich viele so
die machen teilweise echt krasse und gefährliche sachen, aber können keine 5m geradeaus fahren


----------



## Coffee (30. November 2006)

hallo ihr,

vielen dank für die vorstellung hier gestern abend. sehr nett, wirklich sehr aufschlussreich für alle seiten. ihr habt es wirklich drauf euch gegenseitig derartig einen an den karren zu fahren das man nur mit dem kopf schütteln kann. anstatt miteinander nach einer möglichkeit zu suchen pinkelt ihr euch gegenseitig ans bein.

applaus

- closed-

coffee

P.S. ich möchte hier in diesem forum nie wieder jemanden von euch rumheulen hören wenn die strecken eingerissen werden, oder der förster und stadt gewisse gelände vollsperren!!


----------

